# question about victoria green



## BlueRas (Oct 9, 2013)

does victoria green cure ick AND fungus?
i bought medication for my new fish he was sick when i bought him, and it was actually the reason I bought him in hopes of saving it ( he did not get the sickness from my tank)
anyways the med is called Jungle Ich guard , the active ingredient is victoria green i used it thinking he had JUST ick,I see he also has some white fuzz hanging from the front left fin (just under his head) I thought it was ich atfirst aswell but then it got fussier and fuzzier and now he wont move that fin
this didnt seem to match the pics or description of ich so I went in to ask someone in the fish section at petsmart and she didnt seem to know anymore more than i did 
so we looked it up and thought it has to be a form of fungus, then go to look at the fungus medication's active ingredient and it is also victoria green
so the fish lady said the ich guard *should * clear the fungus too but she didnt know and thought it best to wait and see 
SO my question is
has anyone had this problem before
OR knows FORSURE one medication can be used for both problems
or whats the deal here. do I need to go buy fungus medication too? my worry is that if I do that I will over medicate him and kill him 
here is a few pics pics(click top left of pic to expand)


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Is the fish eating and swimming normally? I can only see the one spot of fuzz on the fin--are you certain the fish also had/has ich? 
If the fish is seemingly healthy otherwise then I would hold off on medication and just keep his water quality up with frequent partial water changes. Make sure there's good water movement in the tank--that will also help. And a small amount of salt, (sodium chloride) can also help with bacterial/fungus. 1 teaspoon per five gallons, dissolved and added gradually. (it works by preventing the bacteria from adherring to the fish's skin)

I don't know about the victoria green ingredient. I do know that some medications, metronidazole for one, will work on both bacterial and parasitic issues. (not all bacteria or all parasites, tho).

Robin


----------



## BlueRas (Oct 9, 2013)

Robin said:


> Is the fish eating and swimming normally? I can only see the one spot of fuzz on the fin--are you certain the fish also had/has ich?
> If the fish is seemingly healthy otherwise then I would hold off on medication and just keep his water quality up with frequent partial water changes. Make sure there's good water movement in the tank--that will also help. And a small amount of salt, (sodium chloride) can also help with bacterial/fungus. 1 teaspoon per five gallons, dissolved and added gradually. (it works by preventing the bacteria from adherring to the fish's skin)
> 
> I don't know about the victoria green ingredient. I do know that some medications, metronidazole for one, will work on both bacterial and parasitic issues. (not all bacteria or all parasites, tho).
> ...


he can swim when he needs to but he seems to want to just sit and chill, and while sitting still he only moves the fin w.o the fuzz, but the fuzz fin stays pressed against his side while the other fin flutters around
and he is eating fine so thats good 
also you can see whats left of the ich on his dorsal fin in the second and last pic, two orange dots that aren't supposed to be there
it was worse few days ago so that is getting better but as far as the fin it doesn't seem right, i wouldn't want it to get worse and eat away at his fin 
but thanks for the advice, i will be holding off on fungus meds until i find out whats really going on with that fin
as far as the ich goes im still going to continue treating for that as the directions say, cuz I do know he has ich for sure
the fuzz fin is what really has me wondering though


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Robin said:


> 1 teaspoon per five gallons, dissolved and added gradually. (it works by preventing the bacteria from adherring to the fish's skin)


Robin, I hope you meant 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, and even that is low for treating ich.

BlueRas, see the great article on treating ich in the Library on this site. Best of luck with your fish.


----------



## BlueRas (Oct 9, 2013)

Tomagorn said:


> Robin said:
> 
> 
> > 1 teaspoon per five gallons, dissolved and added gradually. (it works by preventing the bacteria from adherring to the fish's skin)
> ...


guys plz read what Im saying
the ich is being taken care of, its the white fungus Im looking for info on


----------



## BlueRas (Oct 9, 2013)

anyways, my fish died last night, guess you can close this topic ..


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry about your loss, i have had the same problem in the past with a gold ram, it had ich and then it had white dots on it, its still alive today. Sad to say, but it looks like their fates were different.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

As an aid to any future searches, Victoria Green and Malachite Green are the same thing and are used in medications to treat, among other things, ich and fungus.
Sorry for your loss, BlueRas.


----------



## BlueRas (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks, can fungus infect the entire tank? after having this problem is there a chance my whole tank is infected? i treated for the ich and i dont see any signs of it but unfortunately the gold ram i got along with the blue ram (I got them from the same store at the same time) also seems to be getting this white stuff on the fin ... none of the peopel in the pet stores know what they are doing x.x anyone know how to help ? i used the ich medication as it directed, and I thought since victoria green would cure both but it only seemed to work for the ich

is there a chance the water changes and medicine is what killed my last fish ? is so should i let the suspected 'fungus ' run its course and hope it lives or should I go get fungus medicine and put it in the tank, or would that be an overdose of medicine seeing as I already used ich medicine and its already got victoria green in it, maybe having both in the water would be too mcuh, cuz I didnt change alll the water just 25% like the bottle said ,so i figure there is probably still ich medicine in the water

sorry for the flurry of questions just would really like to get this tank going right 
its about little over a month old, i tested the water today but unfortunately its not very accurate since its with a stick 
but the parameters are
gh 0-30
kh0-40
ph 6.5 -7.5
NO2 0.5- 1
NO3 20-30

please
save
my
fish

I have 5 baby ember tetras 1 gold ram and 1 yellow bristlenose pleco
the tank is 55 gal but its filled to about 50 so that the filter creates topside disturbance to increase oxygen

thanks in advance


----------

